
GCP PubSub & CloudSQL are Down - nojvek
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-pubsub/19001
======
nojvek
> We are experiencing an issue with Cloud PubSub beginning at 2019-05-20 21:35
> US/Pacific. Current data indicates that approximately 1% of publish
> operations globally (15% publish operations in asia-northeast2) and
> approximately 20~25% of various types of admin operations (i.e. CreateTopic)
> are affected by this issue. For everyone who is affected, we apologize for
> the disruption. We will provide an update by Monday, 2019-05-20 22:45
> US/Pacific with current details.

> Further investigation indicates that approximately 3% pull and 5% publish
> operations globally are seeing 5xx and 499 errors. Various admin operations
> like CreateTopic and DeleteTopic are also seeing >50% errors.

This is a pretty huge failure, would be interesting to see the PostMortem

------
xerxes901
Our application is calling GetTopic on a whole bunch of topics at startup to
ensure that they were already created, so even though the publish error rate
was only 1%, the app couldn't start because it kept failing the GetTopic calls
:/

